# Adiviná donde está... (IX)



## Fernando A

No tengo ni idea y no conozco esa sigla.
Es Bella Vista o Aguada


----------



## Fernando A

ya se ..Ya se 
Encontre la empresa 
Esta en Felix Omedo entre Buschental y Pereira.

Muchas gracias santi por la foto....ya ni me acordaba :hug:


----------



## Santi92

_Edit_: sabía que con Vd. esa foto no iba a durar mucho. Satamente, Félix María Olmedo a pasitos de la Plaza Beltrán. :yes:








.


----------



## Fernando A

La verdad que ni me acordaba...Solo la reconoci cuando encontre la direccion de la empresa...Muchas gracias Santi...:hug:


----------



## Fernando A

Ahi va otra


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Y... esa podría ser alguno de los galpones abandonados en "la isla de las ratas" en la bahía de Montevideo


----------



## Fernando A

Si Emilio
El hangar de la isla Libertad


----------



## Fernando A

Emilio?
Se desaparecio


----------



## Fernando A

El Percy se perdio, y no llego todavia, asi que hoy a cuernitos y mate pa' empezar


----------



## uruguay360

A la pelota! me levanto a mirar porque siento ruido en el boliche y ya van como cuatro acertijos... veremos si vuelve Emilio, ya saben que a veces es abducido por fuerzas misteriosas y le cuesta un rato volver. 
Felicitaciones Fer por el nuevo Adiviná ! quedó fenómeno !
Hablando de todo un poco.. que bagayo el banner de hoy...


----------



## Nort

Miren lo que me encontre










Quieren firmar uno de exclusividad con el boliche











¿firmamos?


----------



## Pablito28

Gueeennnassssss, ¡a la pelota! que lindo el nuevo cheboli.

Excelente la presentación Nando, realmente muy buena.

Veremos que dice Emilio.


----------



## Fernando A

Buenasss ...buenasss....
Pasen noma'
Emilio quien sabe cuando vuelva

Troesma usted habia ganado la ultima del otro boliche...largue nomas

Nort que bueno que tenemos contrato de publicidad....muy buena la tuya

Pablito sirvase unos cuernitos.....Apenas abri el nuevo boliche empezo a caer gente y estuvo movido ....toda la noche
Bueno me alegro que les haya gustado la presentacion....Muchas gracias...
Largue algo Troesma


----------



## uruguay360

Bueno, ahi vamos !!! eso si, Nort, consiga una buena heladera !!!! creo que no seria buena cosa la exclusividad en cervzas, pero podemos hacer tratativas para una heladera de Patricia! ustedes que dicen ? Ya subo !


----------



## uruguay360

Y bue... veremos cuanto dura...


----------



## Pablito28

Jejeje pasa Troesma que Nort tiene 14 años recién cumplidos.


----------



## Fernando A

Si, yo el otro dia le puse si le faltaba un anho para la mayoria...y me confundi con alguien mas....

Pablito ...me acabo de dar cuenta que el que gano el ultimo acertijo fue usted...(el de San Martin creo)pero ahora ya esta...disculpe.
Bueno Troesma usted consigue la Patricia entonces...
La Coca cCola me parece que podriamos poner una pantalla gigante LCD con videos en la azotea del boliche...Les parece que se va a ver bien en la Rambla

El VW esta en el centro ?


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Hola gente, ya retorné. Me costó un poco esta vez zafar de la "nave madre" para retornar a la Tierra. La verdad es que estos hombrecitros verdes se ponen re-pesados con eso de los experimentos científicos y las agujas. Les voy a decir que la próxima vez se busquen a otro para la abducción... en fin, sepan disculpar las ausencias.

Dejo en acta que me queda una a favor y paso a tirar fruta... ¿Concesionario en la ciudad vieja?


----------



## Pablito28

¿Troesma, es la automotora de Acevedo Díaz entre 18 de Julio y Colonia?.

No pasa nada Nando .


----------



## uruguay360

Emilio Rodrigo said:


> Hola gente, ya retorné. Me costó un poco esta vez zafar de la "nave madre" para retornar a la Tierra. La verdad es que estos hombrecitros verdes se ponen re-pesados con eso de los experimentos científicos y las agujas. Les voy a decir que la próxima vez se busquen a otro para la abducción... en fin, sepan disculpar las ausencias.
> 
> Dejo en acta que me queda una a favor y paso a tirar fruta... ¿Concesionario en la ciudad vieja?


:lol::lol::lol::lol:
No es Ciudad Vieja, no es en el Centro...
Nort 14 recien cumplidos ?? No nos caeré el INAU , no? cualquier cosa lo escondemos abajo del mostrador !!
Contesto una ronda mas y seré abducido por un trámite por una media hora...


----------



## Santi92

¿Puede ser por Rodó?









.


----------



## Tatito

Puede ser por Uruguay??



.


----------



## uruguay360

Calle Uruguay es correctooooo, entre Fernando Morenaaaaa, el arquero esta a medio camino..... se prepara Tattittoooooo....


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

entre vazquez y la otra hacia afuera.... ? ojo con la sandia !!


----------



## Santi92

¿Uruguay entre Magallanes y Gaboto?​


MILONGUERO URUGUAYO said:


> entre vazquez y la otra hacia afuera.... ?


Tacuarembó.





.​


----------



## uruguay360

Santi92 said:


> ¿Uruguay entre Magallanes y Gaboto?​Tacuarembó.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .​


 No es correcto, pero estan cerca...


----------



## Tatito

Entre Vazquez y Barrios Amorín??



.


----------



## Santi92

¿Entre Roxlo y Minas?








.


----------



## uruguay360

Ninguno de los dos e correcto, pero, por supuesto, estan cerca... mas Tatito...


----------



## Santi92

Me la juego por Uruguay entre Barrios Amorín y Barbato, le dejo la cuadra que queda al Tato.








.


----------



## uruguay360

No es correcto...


----------



## uruguay360

y bue... que paso ??


----------



## Santi92

Parece que Tato y Milonguero se fueron, yo tengo para un rato más... ¿Es en Uruguay entre Barbato y Ejido, Troesma?









.


----------



## uruguay360

Es correctisimo Santi, acera sur, su turno !


----------



## Santi92

Voy dejando:














.


----------



## uruguay360

Epaaa !! como estan esos colores !!! Facultad de Medicina estimado ? o sino, edificio publico ?


----------



## Santi92

Ni lo uno ni lo otro, Troesma. Siga afinándole la punta al lápiz...








.


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

PEro es fácil... ése ya apareció por acá hace tiempazo. Es un edificio sobre 18 de julio, bien céntrico. No recuerdo la esquina.


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Y si no es ése es uno de la Ciudad Vieja


----------



## Pablito28

Ese edificio está en 18 de Julio entre Paraguay y Río Negro.


----------



## Pablito28

:lol: :lol: :lol: De lujo troesma ahora estoy en la oficia con el ventilador y el AA, afuera hay como 83 grados C más o menos. Se decidió trabajar de 6 a 11 y de 17 a 21.

¿Me pasa una coca fría?.

¿Que me dice del acertijo?.


----------



## uruguay360

Y yo le paso, una coca bien helada! del acertijo que le podria decir !!! un lugar grande y bien cuidado.


----------



## Pablito28

Y, ¿será en el Prado?.


----------



## uruguay360

No, no es Prado, lejos de alli.


----------



## Pablito28

uruguay360 said:


> Bue, dejo algo...


Traigo y pregunto ¿barrio costero?. ¿Puertito del Buceo?.


----------



## uruguay360

Barrio costero es correcto, puertito del buceo es correcto, ya empezamos !!!!:lol::lol:


----------



## Pablito28

:lol: :lol: :lol: ¿El Yacht Club?.


----------



## uruguay360

Si senhor , ggrrrrrr pero la @*&##&#*@:bash::wallbash:
Su turno Pablitooo !!!


----------



## Pablito28

:lol: :lol: :lol: Me parece que anda Emilio en la vuelta, ¿que le parece si pasamos al acertijo que dejó planteado?.


----------



## uruguay360

Y ese muchacho debe plata a montones en el boliche, mire que ultimamente siempre toma de fiado... que pague lo que debe nomas! yo me ausentare un rato para volver con fruta fresca...


----------



## Pablito28

Ok Troesma, lo aguardo por aquí . 

Voy a ver si le puedo cobrar a Emilio, no me gustaría tener que hablar con Don Tatone y sus muchachos...


----------



## Emilio Rodrigo

Jajajaja

Gracias por la deferencia. Estoy por acá pero ahora me desconecto en seguida y estaré ausente como una semana del boliche.

Ya saben cómo es esto: a los de la nave nodriza les dio por decir que no dieron bien las mediciones biométricas del último experimento y me quieren llevar ahora para las lunas de júpiter donde dicen que tienen un mejor equipo para realizar la trobonomegascopía beligerante de grado 3.

SALUDOS, ABRAZOS y no me extrañen (mucho)


----------



## Pablito28

Bueno chau Emilo, se te va a extrañar...

Un abrazo y buen viaje .


----------



## uruguay360

"trobonomegascopía beligerante de grado 3" !!!! que habra hecho esta bestia para que le midan ahi !!! bue... alla se fue... volverá ?? Mientras en que estamos maestro ? sube usted ?


----------



## uruguay360

Muerto, muerto, muerto...
si hay alguien subo algo...


----------



## Pablito28

Uh perdón troesma, suba si que yo ando escaso de acertijos. A no ser que quiera que ponga una foto de Minas de Corrales o Los Mimbres o Paso Ataques :lol: :lol: :lol:.


----------



## uruguay360

Usted sabe donde serian bien recibidas !!! ya le subo algo de fruta fresca !!


----------



## uruguay360

Bueno... tome...


----------



## Pablito28

¡Epa,epa nuevo logo!, muy lindo felicitaciones troesma .

Mmmmm ¿Policlínica o Policía?.


----------



## Tatito

Policía!!! Ganeeee... no?? jejeje



.


----------



## Tatito

Cierto... no había mirado el logo... es el que tenías en las 360º en el piso, no? 

Muy bueno...



.


----------



## Tatito

uruguay360 said:


> Bueno... tome...


Traigooooooooooooo



Montevideo???



.


----------



## Pablito28

¿Se borró el Troesma?, Tatin.


----------



## Tatito

Ups... se nos desapareció!

Troéesmaaaaaaaaaaaaa



.


----------



## Pablito28

¿Lo habrán abducido los extraterrestres? :shifty:.


----------



## uruguay360

Perdonen, no es que me haya ido, sino que desde ayer tengo problemas para conectarme al foro. Es policia y es en Montevideo...


----------



## Pablito28

Ah si a veces se cuelga, el servidor debe estar jodido.

¿Será la seccional 11 de Malvín?.


----------



## Tatito

Capaz que estamos hablando de la misma... pero por las dudas, no es la comisaría de Av. Italia casi el Portones Shopping?


.


----------



## uruguay360

Mire Pablito... asi no se puede...
Tattone... tenemos que hablar ...:banana::banana:
Tiene razon Don Pablito... la 11 de Malvin...:lol::lol:


----------



## Pablito28

:lol: :lol: :lol: Dejemé revolver en las memorias a ver que encuentro .


----------



## uruguay360

perfecto don Pablito...


----------



## Pablito28

Bueno estoy regalando la mercadería:


----------



## Tatito

uruguay360 said:


> Tattone... tenemos que hablar ...:banana::banana:


^^ Y yo que hice?? :shifty:



.


----------



## Tatito

pablito28 said:


> Bueno estoy regalando la mercadería:


Av. Agraciada al costado Suroeste del Viaducto... 



.


----------



## uruguay360

bue... eso sera pa los que saben, yo apenas si puedo balbucear alguna ubicacion !! el viaducto don Pablito ?


----------



## uruguay360

Don Tattone: necesito "apretar" a un jugador que nos esta sacando los acertijos... usted sabe... que parezca un accidente...


----------



## Tatito

uruguay360 said:


> Don Tattone: necesito "apretar" a un jugador que nos esta sacando los acertijos... usted sabe... que parezca un accidente...


Ahh... jejeje... comprendo, a cual de todos los atrevidos que se atreven a desafiarnos hay que "avisar gentilmente" que deponga su actitúd?? jejeje



.


----------



## Pablito28

Perfecto Tatito es ahí mismo enfrente a la vieja tienda Salvo. La cúpula me hace acordar a las del Palacio Salvo quizas algo tenga que ver.

Troesma lamento decirle que por una teta no fue vaca, ya que Tatito posteo antes.

Avanti Tatito, tu turno .

Troesma ya le pisé el dulce de membrillo para los pasteles, se lo dejo por acá.


----------



## uruguay360

Peeero, amigazo! perfecto, estoy con el hojaldre...
haremos alguna con dulce de leche ?


----------



## Tatito

Jejeje... "por una teta no fué vaca"... jejeje.. esta gente del interior tiene cada dichos tan graciosos :lol::lol:

Tiene algo parecido esa cúpula si... viste los colores tan horrendos con los que están pintando ese edificio?? Te iba a decir en el hilo del Viaducto que me deschavaste la sorpresa que tenía para mi hilo de Agraciada del nuevo color del viejo de 1922... jejeje


Bueno... ya que vos regalás la fruta, yo tambien... a peso a pesooooooooo












.


----------



## Pablito28

Ups... :runaway:.

Voy a tener que contratar guardaespaldas :gunz: :guns1:


----------



## Pablito28

Muy bien troesma, hacemos de dulce de leche. El único problema es que Percy se morfo los últimos 5 kilos que quedaban por eso no vino, pero ya voy a buscar.

Tatin mil disculpas por lo del edificio de Agraciada, últimamente estoy fatal contigo cuando no te arruino primicias me adelanto con las fotos :bash:. 

El color yema de huevo es espantoso para un hermoso edificio, pero bueno mejor que lo que estaba estará.

Respecto al acertijo, ¿Centro?.


----------



## uruguay360

Es en Uruguay Don Tatito ?


----------



## Tatito

No es en el Centro pero está a metros de este barrio Pablín...

Si Troésma... es en este país si :lol:



.


----------



## Tatito

pablito28 said:


> Tatin mil disculpas por lo del edificio de Agraciada, últimamente estoy fatal contigo cuando no te arruino primicias me adelanto con las fotos :bash:.
> 
> El color yema de huevo es espantoso para un hermoso edificio, pero bueno mejor que lo que estaba estará.


^^ jejeje... tranqui que es por joder nomás... es lógico que unos cuantos sacando fotos al mismo tiempo de los mismos lugares nos pisemos a veces con los avances... si cobraramos por las primicias ahi si... nos sacabamos los ojos... jajaja


.


----------



## Pablito28

A bueno, entonces Cordón.


----------



## Pablito28

Tatito said:


> ^^ jejeje... tranqui que es por joder nomás... es lógico que unos cuantos sacando fotos al mismo tiempo de los mismos lugares nos pisemos a veces con los avances... *si cobraramos por las primicias ahi si... nos sacabamos los ojos... jajaja*
> 
> 
> .


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Tatito

pablito28 said:


> A bueno, entonces Cordón.


Usté lo ha dicho... 


Y no por Av. Uruguay 



.


----------



## uruguay360

Tatito said:


> Jejeje... "por una teta no fué vaca"... jejeje.. esta gente del interior tiene cada dichos tan graciosos :lol::lol:
> 
> Tiene algo parecido esa cúpula si... viste los colores tan horrendos con los que están pintando ese edificio?? Te iba a decir en el hilo del Viaducto que me deschavaste la sorpresa que tenía para mi hilo de Agraciada del nuevo color del viejo de 1922... jejeje
> 
> 
> Bueno... ya que vos regalás la fruta, yo tambien... a peso a pesooooooooo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Perdon Tatito, que no te conteste, si es la U quele pongo en el piso des las 360s, Mercedes esquina Ejido ?


----------



## Pablito28

¿Santiago de Chile esq San José?, el edificio de Villamajó que nunca recuerdo el nombre.


----------



## Tatito

uruguay360 said:


> Perdon Tatito, que no te conteste, si es la U quele pongo en el piso des las 360s, Mercedes esquina Ejido ?


Gracias por la respuesta mister... 


No... no está por Mercedes... y dicho sea de paso, Mercedes y Ejido no está en el Centro?? :nuts:



.


----------



## Tatito

pablito28 said:


> ¿Santiago de Chile esq San José?, el edificio de Villamajó que nunca recuerdo el nombre.


El Palacio Santa Lucía? Precioso edificio y que poca visibilidad que tiene, no... no es ese... pero no está lejos... 



.


----------



## Pablito28

Ese mismo Tatin . Mmmm ¿18 de Julio entre Vazquez y Barrios Amorín?


----------



## uruguay360

Mercedes entre Ejido y German Barbato !!!:cheers::cheers:
Deja, lo de la "apretada" se lo paso a alaguien mas confiable, deja nomas !


----------



## Tatito

_(Chivo on)_
Aprovecho para recomendarle Troésma pasarse por Nueva Helvecia si quiere ver todas las que me traje de allí... 
_(chivo off)_
:lol:



.


----------



## Tatito

pablito28 said:


> Ese mismo Tatin . Mmmm ¿18 de Julio entre Vazquez y Barrios Amorín?


Exacto Pablín... 18 y Barrios Amorín... 












.


----------



## uruguay360

Ayer miré, debido al recordatorio de Pablito, pusiste mas? esta fenomeno !
cuando quieran recuerdenmelo porque no es falta de interes sino que ustedes saben que no salgo de la cueva frecuentemente


----------



## Tatito

uruguay360 said:


> Deja, lo de la "apretada" se lo paso a alaguien mas confiable, deja nomas !


^^ Uuuuu... y ahora porque despreciás mis servicios?? :bash::bash:



:lol:




.


----------



## Tatito

Si... lo terminé esta tarde con las poquitas que me quedaban... 

Lo sé lo sé... por eso te pego el grito por si te interesa... jeje



.


----------



## Pablito28

uruguay360 said:


> Ayer miré, debido al recordatorio de Pablito, pusiste mas? esta fenomeno !
> cuando quieran recuerdenmelo porque no es falta de interes sino que ustedes *saben que no salgo de la cueva frecuentemente*



:lol: :lol: :lol: Troesma ¿puede subir ud. que voy a buscar yerba y agua caliente en la realidad?.


----------



## Pablito28

Disculpen pero tuve que salir , es una embajada Don Nando.


----------



## uruguay360

Embajada de Mexico... 25 de mayo esquina 33


----------



## Fernando A

Vaya aprontando para subir usted Troesma....porque creo que tiene razon
A ver que dice Pablito


----------



## Pablito28

Exactamente Troesma, avanti su turno.


----------



## uruguay360




----------



## Pablito28

¡A la flauta!, ¿es por La Comercial; Troesma?.


----------



## uruguay360

No mister...


----------



## Pablito28

¿Zona comercial o costera?


----------



## Fernando A

dentro de los limites de Bulevar Sr. Troesma ?


----------



## uruguay360

Comercial y dentro de los limites, si a las dos cosas !


----------



## Pablito28

¿Por Tres Cruces?.


----------



## Fernando A

Por Garibaldi ?


----------



## uruguay360

Ni tres Cruces ni La Comercial...


----------



## Fernando A

Capurro


----------



## Pablito28

¿Jacinto Vera, podrá ser una ampliación Troesma mientras le paso un mate ?.


----------



## Fernando A

Me entrevere con zona comercial. la comercial y no es comercial...jeee jeee:lol::lol:


----------



## uruguay360

Ya le amplio !!


----------



## Fernando A

A la pipeta !!!

Sera por Sierra ?


----------



## Pablito28

Pah la verdad que no me doy cuenta donde es hno: :bash:.

¿Por Av Rivera?.


----------



## Fernando A

Cerca del Palacio por La Paz o Galicia?
Es una calle de una mano ?


----------



## Fernando A

Unos bizcochos para el mate Pablito....Sirvase Troesma..usted tambien


----------



## Fernando A

Puede ser por Rondeau o Rio Negro a la altura de La paz ?


----------



## Pablito28

Pah que lujo Don Fernando, siempre tan atento Ud . Me voy a servir unos 30 o 40 .


----------



## Fernando A

Bueno...pero deje alguno para el Troesma Pablito....yo por las dudas me voy a agarrar uno ahora mismo....:lol:


----------



## uruguay360

Deje, que yo le doy unos codazos a este... largá esos bizcochitos taimado !!!! No es ninguno de esos dos que usted dice Fer ...


----------



## Fernando A

Tiene que ser una calle del centro 
Viene en bajada y es una mano ademas de comercial.
De seguro es perpendicular a 18 y cerca de Paysandu para abajo 
Julio Herrera ?


----------



## Pablito28

Bueno, bueno ta bien agarro solo 19...

Mmmm, ¿es en el Cordón; Troesma?.


----------



## uruguay360

No Pablito, como dice Fer es en el centro... perpendicular, estas dos apreciaciones son correctas. Largá ese corazán, badulaque !!!


----------



## Fernando A

Rio Branco y Galicia ?


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

es en montevideo ¿¿¿


----------



## Fernando A

Si Milonguero ...en el centro


----------



## uruguay360

No es Rio BRanco... en Montevideo, si, Milonguero. COmo andas?


----------



## Fernando A

No es Rondeau...no es Rio Negro...no es Julio Herrera...no es Rio Branco...
Que tal Convencion ?


----------



## uruguay360

No es convencion, mas importante


----------



## Fernando A

Paraguay ?


----------



## uruguay360

No es paraguay


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

ahh, ejido casi paysandu,,,


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

que zona...


----------



## uruguay360

Ejido casi Mercedes! se la damos por buena ! venga con lo suyo


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

bueno, me tengo que ir a dormir asi que la hago facil.


----------



## Fernando A

Ciudad vieja ?


----------



## uruguay360

que suerte ! otro que no la sabe! ya me estaba sintiendo un gil con eso que era facil !


----------



## Fernando A

Gracias por lo de gil Troesma...yo sabia que me queria ..pero no tanto ....:lol::lol::lol:
Me parece haberla visto en algun lado, pero no me acuerdo


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

jeje.
no es ciudad vieja. foto propia...
mañana de mañana entro, gente, suerte !!


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

Fernando A said:


> Gracias por lo de gil Troesma...yo sabia que me queria ..pero no tanto ....:lol::lol::lol:




:lol::lol: si, como que te incluyo en ese grupo...pero con onda !!:lol:


----------



## Fernando A

Debe ser en el Cordon...la zona del Milonguero .
Habra que esperar hasta manhana...
Por la calle Sierra puede ser ?


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

no muy lejos, entendiste el dato.
ta mañana !!!


----------



## uruguay360

Yo me estaba sintiendo un gil !!!:lol::lol:
Si puede ser Sierra y La Paz, donde muere Tristan Narvaja


----------



## Fernando A

MILONGUERO URUGUAYO said:


> :lol::lol: si, como que te incluyo en ese grupo...pero con onda !!:lol:



No pasa nada....Viniendo del maestro que se las sabe todas es un halago....jee jee :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Fernando A

Miguelete y Magallanes ...?


----------



## uruguay360

jeje! no den manija che !!!!


----------



## Fernando A

:lol::lol::lol:

No pasa nada 

:cheers1:


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

Buenas...! No es por donde dicen


----------



## Pablito28

¿La Paz esq Minas?.


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

no


----------



## Pablito28

MILONGUERO URUGUAYO said:


> bueno, me tengo que ir a dormir asi que la hago facil.



¿Es Cordón Norte?, ¿Calle Mercedes?.


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

es mas para el lado de mercedes que lo que estaban tirando, peeeeero, por una cabeza....


----------



## Pablito28

¿Calle Uruguay?.


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

bue, hacemos un FIRULETE y la damos por sabida ? 













Gaboto esquina Paysandu


----------



## Fernando A

Hacemo' un firulete ?.....jaa jaaa :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pablito28

:lol: :lol: :lol: No es exactamente ahí, pero es cerca . Tire una más y se la doy por buena .


----------



## Tatito

Emmmm... pero para que lado?? jejejeje



.


----------



## uruguay360

No lo habia visto Tatito, y de hecho todavia no lo veo... bueno empezamos a frita rlos pasteles ...


----------



## Pablito28

Por Uruguayana


----------



## uruguay360

Metale Tatito!! peguele al arco !!!


----------



## Tatito

^^:lol::lol:

Ta, no importa sino lo ves, no te perdés de nada... jejeje.

Uruguayana y Francisco Gomez??



.


----------



## Pablito28

Casi casi Tatin , es Uruguayana esq Solis Grande. 

Avanti tu turno .


----------



## Tatito

Yupiiiiiiii... bueno... la verdad que no lo conocía... si tiene ampliación visual mandesé asi lo descubrimos.

Les voy a pasar la posta por dos motivos, le primero es que me estoy yendo del laburo y no voy derecho para casa, así que no los voy a dejar colgados varias horas, pero la segunda cuestión y no menos importante es que el Photobucket no me anda, por lo que los "adivinas" que tengo ahi guardados no los puedo usar... 

Espero me disculpen 


Saludosssssssssss.-



.


----------



## Pablito28

De lujo Tatin, ya estoy subiendo la ampliación. Vos sabes que el Image Shack anda lento lento. 

PD: ¿viste las fotos del Hotel Cervantes y Carrasco?


----------



## Tatito

^^ Las ví si... pero anduve sin tiempo de comentarlas hoy... 

Nos vemos y nos charlamos a la noche o mañana... 


Salutessssssssssss.-



PD: Gracias por el comentario en el UPC kay:



.


----------



## Pablito28

Dale Tatin  de lujo, nos leemos más tarde entonces. Dejo la prueba del delito:


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

uruguay360 said:


> Paysandu esquina Gaboto ? buenasss pa tod en el boliche !!!


che, te debia la totalidad. perdon por llegar tarde...:cheers:


----------



## uruguay360

Era nomas ?? fenomeno, entonces tomo la posta! che Pablito, viste que yo soy medio salame ! donde estan las fotos del Cervantes y Carrasco, mostrame por favor ! Ya subo. Buenazo el Frigorífico Castro !


----------



## Pablito28

uruguay360 said:


> Era nomas ?? fenomeno, entonces tomo la posta! che Pablito, viste que yo soy medio salame ! donde estan las fotos del Cervantes y Carrasco, mostrame por favor ! Ya subo. Buenazo el Frigorífico Castro !


Como no Don Troesma, mire acá estan las del Hotel Cervantes y por acá las del Hotel Carrasco.


----------



## uruguay360

Ahhhh!!! ya me fijo, mientras le dejo el pichicho... si puede me lo cuida...


----------



## Pablito28

¡A la flauta!, pichicho con cruza de reptil. ¿Es en Montevideo, Troesma?.


----------



## uruguay360

Si, en Montevideo, me alegro mucho que no lo conozcas, se llama Sultán ...


----------



## Pablito28

Ah Sultán, este es mejo que no te muerda ni jugando :nuts:.

¿Será por La Unión Don Troesma?.


----------



## uruguay360

No es La Union Pablito ...


----------



## Pablito28

¿Será por el Cordón? ya que anduvo por ahí estos días.


----------



## Pablito28

Archi super recontra conocidisimo lugar Troesma, está dentro de los ejes del Bvar Artigas.


----------



## uruguay360

pablito28 said:


> Ahora si:


Traigoooo


----------



## uruguay360

18 sur ?


----------



## Parlanchín

Es un tímpano de la central Batlle...


----------



## Pablito28

No, al N troesma pero no es un buen punto de referencia. No es la Central Batlle Parlanchín pero es cerca.


----------



## Santi92

¿No es el molino que está en Mendoza y Paraguay, al lado del Canal 4?







.


----------



## Pablito28

No, tampoco Santi pero cada vez están más cerca.


----------



## uruguay360

El canal 4 nomas ?


----------



## Pablito28

No tampoco troesma, cerca muy cerca. Pase la estación Artigas.


----------



## Pablito28

Continuo con la temática de depósitos.


----------



## uruguay360

La barraca que esta en Cerro Largo y Paysandú.


----------



## Santi92

¿El garage de Galicia y Paraguay?








.


----------



## Pablito28

No no, se me fueron para el otro lado recuerden la temática, lugar cerrado de acceso restrigido, camiones...


----------



## uruguay360

Puf ! quise decir cerro largo y Galicia. Usted dice que no da pa una ampliacion visual ??


----------



## Santi92

*^*

Para mi que da.

Puede ser por la Rambla Portuaria entonces, pero no me suena ese remate Decó... ¿La Paz y la Rambla?







.


----------



## Pablito28

Bueno denme unos minutos y sale ampliación .


----------



## Pablito28

A ver...


----------



## uruguay360

Talleres de UTE


----------



## Pablito28

No, Troesma.


----------



## Santi92

La otra que queda es el anexo a FNC que está al lado del Palacio de la Luz, pero no creo que tenga ese remate.







.


----------



## Tatito

Buenas buenas... no es la Pilsen??



.


----------



## Pablito28

No, tampoco Santi, crucen la rambla e ingresen al recinto...


----------



## Santi92

El Comando de la Armada. 








.


----------



## uruguay360

Y... podria ser Santi, aunque tampoco me suena el remate, debe ser nomas...


----------



## Pablito28

Lugar cerrado, depósitos, carga descarga, unos se van otros llegan...


----------



## Pablito28

Enfrente Santi...


----------



## uruguay360

el deposito al lado del muelle donde atracan los cruceros


----------



## Pablito28

:banana: :banana: :banana: Ssssssiiiiiiiiiii :cheer: :cheer: :cheer:

Avanti troesma su turno.


----------



## Pablito28

He aquí la prueba del acertijo.


----------



## uruguay360

Ya subo... me gustaron las porristas...


----------



## Pablito28

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Me alegro que le gustaran las muchachas que conseguí .

Bueno barra, les digo hasta mañana; le dejo la llave del boliche Troesma.

Ta mañana...


----------



## uruguay360

Bue... vamos con esta a ver si les resulta conocida...


----------



## Fernando A

Buenassss.....Es por la costa Troesma ?


----------



## Santi92

La verdá que no, pero a frutazos se aprende. ¿Por avenida Uruguay?







.


----------



## uruguay360

Hola Fer, no es por la costa y no es por Uruguay Santi. Ya lo creo que a los frutazos se aprende !!! Pero podrias decirme porque dijiste Uruguay ? se me ocurre que ibas bien rumbeado en algun sentido...


----------



## Fernando A

Cerca del Palacio Legislativo ?
Avda. Libertador puede ser ?


----------



## Santi92

Si le digo le miento, Troesma. Creo que el remate redondeado me hizo acordar a este edificio de Uruguay y Magallanes, pero más bien fue por hacerle honor a lo antedicho.

¿Ando bien rumbeado entonces?






.


----------



## uruguay360

Ah no ! son de distintos autores, le tiro ayuda ese que me pusiste es de Julio Pietropinto y este que te puse yo es de Newton Laconich, el mismo del edificio de Philips, hoy TEYMA en Uruguay y Yaguarón, pense que te hacia recordar a ese, asi que no estas bien rumbeado en cuanto al lugar, aunque no es muy lejos de alli...


----------



## uruguay360

Perdon Fer, no habia visto lo tuyo, no, venite pal trocen !


----------



## uruguay360

Bue... estos muchachos salieron hace un rato afuera del boliche, pero ahora no los veo, pa mi que arrancaron caminando pa la casa... me parece que voy buscando los candados pa cerrar...


----------



## Fernando A

Vieron la escalerita ?


----------



## Tatito

uruguay360 said:


> me dijo don Florencio que tiene muy mal carácter *(y una escopeta ...)*


^^:lol::lol::lol:


Además de que no corresponde contratar a menores :lol::lol:



.


----------



## uruguay360

Aaaahhh, bueno! a ese lo rajamos Tatito entonces, yo la usted le tengo confianza pa la seleccion ! que otro le parece bien ? cuente... del acertijo ni hablamos che... centro Fer ?


----------



## Fernando A

No....no es Centro Troesma


----------



## uruguay360

Epa epa ! como que no se puede contratar enores, mire que yo trabajé desde los doce años y desde los 15 en caja, con permiso de menor! el problema es la escopeta, Tatito..


----------



## Tatito

uruguay360 said:


> Epa epa ! como que no se puede contratar enores, mire que yo trabajé desde los doce años y desde los 15 en caja, con permiso de menor! el problema es la escopeta, Tatito..


Pero ese no tiene mas de nueve o diez!! jejejeje

Perdón Nando... la escalera esta buena, pero la verdad que no la he visto, la recordaría con ese color... CV??



.


----------



## uruguay360

Ciudad Vieja o Cordon ?


----------



## Fernando A

No...no es CV Tatito


----------



## Fernando A

Tampoco es Cordon Troesma.


----------



## Tatito

Parque Rodó??



.


----------



## Fernando A

No ..no es Parque Rodo Tatito...es mas facil de lo que parece


----------



## Tatito

Mmmm... la Aguada??



.


----------



## Fernando A

No Tatito ...tampoco es La Aguada


----------



## Fernando A

Bueno ...ya les di los uniformes a cinco de los que vinieron con el de la escopeta y el de la guitarra es el primero......Estan a prueba por esta semana...a ver que les parece?


----------



## uruguay360

El Edificio Libertad


----------



## uruguay360

Me parece bien... el de la escopeta no , no ?


----------



## Fernando A

jaaa..jaaa .....Sabia que no iba a durar mucho......Satamente Troesma
El edificio Libertad


----------



## Fernando A

No... el de la escopeta no..... quedese tranquilo


----------



## Tatito

Hospital Policial??



Muy buena la foto Nando... me parece excelente el uniforme, pero la cara del segundo me da miedo :lol::lol:



.


----------



## Fernando A

No Tatito ...el segundo salio asi en la foto, pero es el mas simpatico......es el que canta acompaniando al de la guitarra. :lol:


----------



## Fernando A

.....Buen diaaaa...:scouserd:


----------



## Pablito28

Buen día Don Nando, estoy por la ciudad de Rivera. Si quiere suba algo .


----------



## Fernando A

Hasta alla lo llevaron..? :lol::lol::lol:

Ya me tengo que ir Pablito.....Nos vemos mas tarde...
Muy buenas las fotos del centro civico de la costa:banana:


----------



## Fernando A

Bueno Pablito....subo algo


----------



## Santi92

No me lo pueden dejar al amigo solo con la grappa contra el mostrador...

A ver Fernando, ¿Ciudad Vieja? ¿Cordón? ¿Aguada?







.


----------



## Fernando A

CIUDAD VIEJA Santi............:scouserd:


----------



## Fernando A

ATENCION !!!!
ATENCION A TODOS LOS FORISTAS!!!

Estamos tratando de ubicar a el TROESMA

Nuestras sospechas indican que fue "abducido" por los extareterestres de igual manera que paso con Pablito y Emilio anteriormente

En el caso del Troesma, pensamos que no van a ceder tan facilmente como lo hicieron con Emilio dias pasados, por que es un ejemplar relevante de la capacidad cognitiva visual del reconocimiento urbano.










Por lo tanto 
Hemos decidido enviar a nuestro enviado especial para establecer contacto e interceder por el Troesma











A su vez exhortamos a todos los foristas a cantar
el llamado a ocupantes de nave interplanetaria para tener mayor receptividad


CALLING OCCUPANTS OF INTERPLANETARY CRAFT


----------



## Pablito28

Guennaaassss, pero Don Nando ¿como le va?. Disculpe que lo dejé "aguantando el mostrador" solo es que andaba un poco ocupado .

Así que Ciudad Vieja, mmmmm ¿por 25 de Mayo?.


----------



## Fernando A

Hola Pablito
Parece que el llamado funciona con usted...al Troesma no lo quieren largar asi nomas..:lol:
No es 25 de mayo, pero es casi casi por una transversal. Si me dice la calle que la cruza la adivina


----------



## Pablito28

Bueno entonces me la juego por Perez Castellanos...


----------



## Fernando A

No....No es Perez Castellanos , pero cerca


----------



## Pablito28

¿Bueno será Solis, o Maciel?.


----------



## Fernando A

Maciel es correcto Pablito ?

Suba algo si tiene


----------



## Pablito28

De lujo Don Nando, ya subo...


----------



## Pablito28




----------



## Fernando A

Esto es retro o es una foto actual Pablito

Los marcianos lo llevaron atras en el tiempo ? :lol:
Es en el centro ?


----------



## Pablito28

:lol: :lol: :lol: Si Don Nando es actual y no es por el Centro.


----------



## Fernando A

Afuera o adentro de los limites de Bulevar ?


----------



## Pablito28

Eeeehhhh dentro de los límites .


----------



## Fernando A

Aguada ?


----------



## Pablito28

Mmmm fuera de los límites de los Bvares Don Nando. Es correcta su apreciación Troesma.

¿Don Nando le pidió al mozo nuevo que empiece a hacer los pasteles de dulce de leche y de membrillo?.


----------



## Pablito28

¿Troesma sabe ud el nombre de este edificio?





​


----------



## uruguay360

Recuerdo el autor. Goyret, pero la verdad es que nunca ví escrito el nombre... vió qué lindo está quedando ? y un ejemplo a seguir en cuento a la cartelería...
Barrio Bela Vista o Aguada ?


----------



## Pablito28

Si Troesma totalmente deacuerdo, acá le esrtamos siguiendo la pista. No le encontré el nombre por ningún lado y en Internet nada de nada .

Vaya más hacia el NW.


----------



## Fernando A

Colon ? Sayago?
El Toto ya trae los pasteles Pablito
Los acaba de poner en el hormno


----------



## uruguay360

Cómo anda el Toto? convence? El Cerro Pablin ?


----------



## Pablito28

No Don Nando...

Tampoco Troesma.

Aguardo esos pasteles .


----------



## Fernando A

Un lujo el Toto.........cocina muy bien
Paso de la arena ?


----------



## Pablito28

Cerca Don Nando. El Toto de lujo Troesma.


----------



## Fernando A

El Cerro ?
Ya salen los pasteles


----------



## Pablito28

No Don Nando, más cerca de Paso de la Arena.


----------



## Fernando A

La teja ?


----------



## Pablito28

No tampoco, como pista le puedo decir que hay uno de los parroquianos de este boliche que vive cerca.


----------



## Fernando A

Belvedere ?


----------



## Fernando A

Nuevo Paris ?


----------



## Pablito28

Nuevo París es correcto.


----------



## Fernando A

Por Pena o Emancipacion ?


----------



## Pablito28

No es por ahí Don Nando, pero por aproximación se la voy a dar por buena. Se trata de la antigua curtiembre Suizo Uruguaya en Bernardo de Guzmán esq Timote.

Avanti su turno .


----------



## Fernando A

Bueno
Ahi va otra


----------



## Larobi

Hola, Fer!!!

Pocitos?? Parque Rodó?

(qué terraja el cablerío de la fachada ... no se podría haber hecho más discreto??? A ver, Pablín, vos qué decís??)


----------



## Fernando A

Parlancho
Lo que pasa es que nadie lee los postes anteriores 
Te paso lo mismo a vos en el post 629, enseguida que volvi a repetir donde era, en el post 628 

Todos entran apurados y no miran hacia atras y cuando se cambia de pagina, menos miran y despues se confunden todos.:doh:

El juego dejo de tener dinamismo cuando vinieron a jugar los marcianos. :horse: 
Por eso ahora lo mejor es seguirlo cuando uno puede y disfrutarlo sin calentarse. ..porque todos nos agarramos alguna bronca a veces...:wallbash:
Yo a lo primero me impacientaba por que no entraban nunca y por ahi se asomaban y adivinaban algo y despues se desaparecian y uno esperando que pusieran algo y nada.:rant:
pero ahora ya me di cuenta que no vale la pena.

Lo que tenemos que hacer es tomarlo pa' la joda.
La culpa es de los marcianos...........jeee jeee ......... :hahaha::hahaha::hahaha::hahaha::hahaha::hahaha:


----------



## uruguay360

Buenas tardes a todos.



Parlanchín said:


> ¿Sería mucha molestia pedir a los foristas que no vuelvan a subir fotos ya adivinadas?


Parlanchín: 
¿A qué o a quién te referís exactamente? ¿Podrías ser más claro? ¿ Qué cosa en particular es lo que te motivó a poner este pedido ?, porque me siento aludido en forma irónica... y no me gusta.


----------



## Pablito28

Guenaaassssss, acá dejo...








[/URL]​


----------



## Parlanchín

Se trata de una de las inscripciones en la fachada del glorioso y querido IAVA... :hug:


----------



## Pablito28

Exacto Parlanchín, tu turno.


----------



## Parlanchín

Creo que está fácil...


----------



## Parlanchín

uruguay360 said:


> Buenas tardes a todos.
> 
> 
> Parlanchín:
> ¿A qué o a quién te referís exactamente? ¿Podrías ser más claro? ¿ Qué cosa en particular es lo que te motivó a poner este pedido ?, porque me siento aludido en forma irónica... y no me gusta.


Nooooo uru!!!, no te sientas molesto porque el mensaje no iba dirigido a vos...

Fue un mensaje genérico donde pedía a los foristas que eviten subir fotos ya adivinadas porque se prestan a confusión y un forista desprevenido puede creerse que se trata de la foto en juego...

Espero que la duda haya quedado aclarada. Saludos...


----------



## Fernando A

Zonamerica Parlancho ?


----------



## Parlanchín

Fernando A said:


> Zonamerica Parlancho ?


No amigo mío, no es Zonamérica, venite para la zona portuaria... :happy:


----------



## Fernando A

la torre Antel ?


----------



## Parlanchín

Fernando A said:


> la torre Antel ?


Tampoco es la torre Antel, aunque está hoy muy cerca de ella pero quizás mañana esté muy lejos...


----------



## Fernando A

la estacion

PD Me refiero a la nueva estacion de trenes


----------



## Parlanchín

Fernando A said:


> la estacion


Tampoco es la estación, el no es estático, es un viajero... 

Ayer subí unas fotos suyas y varios foristas lo encontraron hermoso...


----------



## Fernando A

Es un crucero


----------



## Parlanchín

Fernando A said:


> Es un crucero


Correcto Fer, se trata de uno de los cuatro grandes cruceros que se encuentran en este momento en nuestro puerto. He aquí sus imágenes...

Te toca seguir... :bowtie:


----------



## Fernando A

Ese era con trampa Parlancho...Deberia pasarse por el confesionario a limpiar sus pecados....:bash:

Sabe donde esta ?....:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Fernando A

Aca hay un detalle de la fachada


----------



## 785111

Cassinoni ente Rodó y Chaná, Parroquia Nuestra Señora del Rosario y Santo Domingo


----------



## Fernando A

Correcto Santi
Le toca a usted ...Suba nomas ^^


----------



## 785111

, no tengo para subir nada interesante.. te puedo pasar mi turno fernando?


----------



## uruguay360

Esto tá mortadela....


----------



## Pablito28

uruguay360 said:


> Bué ... a ver que pasa... a ver si arrancamos de vuelta...


Gueeeennnaaassssss, acá vengo llegando del Norte con unos morrones que me regaló el Percy; dice que se arrepintió y quiere volver.

Respecto al acertijo Don Troesma, ¿será por el N u W de Montevideo?.


----------



## uruguay360

Nooooo, que pasó ??? vuelve el Percy ??? pero al Toto ahora no lo podemos rajar !!! le mandó unos rocotos ? Y bue.. yo digo que queden los dos, no ?
Usted sabe que hablando estrictamente no seria ni al norte ni al oeste de Montevideo...


----------



## Pablito28

A la pelota, ¿será por el centro (geográfico) de Montevideo?.


----------



## 785111

Buenas!!! Puede ser algún monumento en una plaza que recuerde un genocidio, gentilicio, inmigración, o algo por el estilo?


----------



## Fernando A

Buenasss
Dentro de los limites de Bulevar Troesma ?


----------



## uruguay360

Estrictamente hablando no es el centro geografico de Montevideo, y no e suna plaza que recuerde ninguna de esos tópicos ...


----------



## uruguay360

No es dentro de los limites de bulevar, Fer...


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

buenas buenas bolicheros!!!!
para arrancar aceptando un cafecito Fer, se agradece.
El troesma ya nos empezó a desparramar por el piso...es en Montevideo no? Cerca del Mar?


----------



## uruguay360

estrictamente hablando no es en Montevideo, y no es cerca del mar...


----------



## Pablito28

Estrictamente preguntando, ¿es por el E del país?.


----------



## 785111

:colbert: está complicado.. entonces no es montevideo, sí es en una plaza.. puede ser para el oeste de uruguay?


----------



## uruguay360

estrictamente hablando es el este del pais, si señor ...


----------



## Pablito28

Estrictamente haciendo conjeturas imagino que será en la ciudad de Rocha o San Carlos o La Paloma.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Lascano?Castillos?
L a Paloma no por que es cerca del mar.


----------



## uruguay360

No, ninguna de esas posibilidades...


----------



## Pablito28

¿Algún balneario?.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

no pablito (de paso te mando un abrazo)...el troesma me dijo mas arriba que no queda cerca del mar.


queda sobre algun cerro o zona de sierras?


----------



## 785111

Maldonado (capital)?


----------



## Pablito28

CACHO DEL MONTE said:


> no pablito (de paso te mando un abrazo)...el troesma me dijo mas arriba que no queda cerca del mar.
> 
> 
> queda sobre algun cerro o zona de sierras?


Uh tenes razón Cacho, veremos que pista nos puede aportar el Troesma, si es que no la embocó alguno de uds.

Un gran abrazo par vos también Cacho .


----------



## Fernando A

Es el homenaje a los Treinta y Tres troesma ?
En la Plaza 19 de abril de la ciudad de Treinta y Tres, departamento del mismo nombre....estrictamente hablando


----------



## uruguay360

Si, don Fernando es exactamente alli como bien usted lo ha dicho ! adelante y disculpen la demora...


----------



## Fernando A

Bueno...ahi va otra











Tuve que cambiar la foto por que la anterior desaparecio por los derechos de autor


----------



## uruguay360

Será el monumento al repartidor de pastas... parecen paquetes de un kilo de tallarines...
Toledo?


----------



## Pablito28

Guennnaaaaaassss, ¿como anda la barra del peine fino?.

Les paso un mate, del acertijo ni idea...


----------



## Parlanchín

A esa nunca la voy a adivinar ya que parece tomada en un cuartel y yo nunca en mi vida he pisado un cuartel...


----------



## Fernando A

Buenasss 

Disculpen la demora

Si es Toledo, pero no sabia que repartian pastas en paracaidas Troesma....jaa jaa..


Es el monumento al paracaidista en el Centro de Instrucciones de paracaidismo en Toledo
Siga usted Troesma
A Parlancho lo vamos a mandar a sacar fotos de los cuarteles
Su proximo hilo Parlancho, sera el de los Cuarteles...:lol::lol:


----------



## uruguay360

Me parecia... ya subo.


----------



## uruguay360




----------



## Fernando A

Que lindo edificio 
Montevideo ?


----------



## uruguay360

Montevideo. excelente edificio segun mi humilde opinión.


----------



## Fernando A

Dentro de los limites de Bulevar Troesma?


----------



## uruguay360

No Fer, fuera. Como andas ?


----------



## Fernando A

Ando bien Troesma. menos mal que el lunes es feriado y estoy de fin de semana largo.

Usted como anda ?
Ya vi que anda por Punta del diablo.....que lindo ..Espero que la este pasando muy bien.

Ese edficio me parece conocido...pero no me acuerdo ..Es en Punta Carretas ?


----------



## 785111

bueeenas,,recien llego a casa y ya me meto en esto :lol:
puede ser por la rambla?


----------



## uruguay360

Perdon a todos, es por la rambla, efectivamente... pero no por Punta Carretas, es obra de un realizador muuuy conocido. Y ya volvi Fer... ya estuvo bien...


----------



## 785111

Rambla y Barreiro, sobre la plaza del club banco república ? No estoy seguro si es, si no es realmente es parecido a uno que pienso :lol:


----------



## uruguay360

Si Santi! es el Edificio Pocitos del Arq. Pintos Risso, obra de 1951. Tu turno. Excelente.
Ahi va...


----------



## 785111

Buenísimo! 

A ver esta foto que saqué el otro día.. dónde estará? Creo que es fácil


----------



## uruguay360

Si, gran angulo de la torre del edificio de El Chaná, en Colonia y Joaquin Requena.


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

Si ! Es en sauce de portezuelo.
No sabia que era un observatorio de ballenas, esta metido a unas cuadras de las dunas. Que pase el que sigue ! Escribo desde el móvil que ando en la calle, no los quería dejar tirados.


----------



## Fernando A

Ahi voy


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

Zoo de Mvd ?


----------



## Fernando A

No de Mvd


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

mmm...zoo de minas?


----------



## uruguay360

A la pelota, tengo poca practica de zoos, por tirar fruta... Salto


----------



## Fernando A

No es precisamente un Zoo.
Es un parque pero incluye el Zoologico, entre otras cosas
No es ninguno de los lugares que mencionan


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Fer: Pan de azucar no creo que sea..pero la tiro por las dudas.

pd: y por si no es...queda en alguna capital departamental?


----------



## Fernando A

No es Pan de Azucar.
Si es en una capital departamental


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

33?


----------



## Fernando A

No..no es 33


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

puta madre!!!jajaj me doy (tampoco vos a empezar a nombrar una por una las capitales por que logicamente en una la voy a acertar).

abrazo Fer, nos etamos cruzando por algun otro hilo...

mientas tanto...

le ofresco...



y sirvase tambien quien desea...hay pa todos!!


----------



## Pablito28

Guennassss sentí ruido a mate y entré. ¿Me pasa un mate Don Cacho?.

Don Nando, ¿será en Flores o Durazno?.


----------



## Fernando A

No Pablito

Que gusto verlo por aca


----------



## Pablito28

El gusto es mío, pero Don Cacho no me pasa el mate .


----------



## Fernando A

Tome Pablito...es que Cacho anda en otra
Sirvase


----------



## Fernando A




----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

jaja, sirvase don pablito...disfrute del mate, amargo por supuesto...
Fer, no veo tu foto...subiste algo?...entrele a salamin tambien!


----------



## Fernando A

Me la borraron
Era el mate para Pablito


Si esta bueno el salamin..gracias


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

va con segunda ?
lo del salamin digo...
bueno, quien va pal mate ?


----------



## Fernando A

mercado agricola ?

jaa jaa


----------



## uruguay360

Mercado Agrícola, banana! (solamente para ponerme a tono !)


----------



## uruguay360

Uy , me ganaron de mano !!


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

jajaj siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii ahora me acuerdo...es ese fer!!! Mercado agricola...ni con la ayuda de los zapallos y melones me di cuenta


----------



## Fernando A

Eso le pasa por zanahoria


----------



## Fernando A




----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

por fin !!!!

ya me resultaba duro seguir dando estas pistas !!!

disculpas !! pero el fin justificaba los medios !


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

calle Uruguay ?


----------



## Fernando A

Uyy
El Milonguero todavia no contesto y yo ya subi
Pero ya lo confirme, asi que no perdemos tiempo


----------



## Fernando A

No ...rey de la milonga..no es uruguay


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

bueno gente...Fer es tu turno, pero yo abandono por hoy...of topic le dejo esta foto para que la saquen(si me lo permiten)...pero uds sigan con el juego...mañana me dicen, esperamos tu turno fer...


----------



## uruguay360

Teatro Victoria, Rio Negro esquina Uruguay... yo me voy a agarrar una longaniza y pancito... y estoy pal mate, eh?


----------



## uruguay360

Uuuhh , que lindo Cacho! no te vayas sin aclarar esto que es muy linda !!!


----------



## Fernando A

Un mate ?


----------



## Fernando A

Uru...es como usted dice



Siga usted 


Donde sera la foto de Cacho ?

Que no se vaya


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

jaja no no troesma..sigan con la de fer...ya me fuiiii!!!

disfruten el mate y la longaniza que les dejé!!!


abrazo grande a todos


----------



## uruguay360

un abrazo Cacho ! usted que puede mandese una pizza en Guerrin por mi !!! ya subo...


----------



## uruguay360

Muchachos, perdon, pero hoy largo temprano, no me esperen, manhana tengo mucho por hacer...


----------



## Fernando A

Bueno Troesma
Yo voy a andar un poco ocupado, pero vengo de a ratos.
Dejo algo por si entra alguien


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

yo me voy a dormir, pero tiro que el del llobaca es Lavalleja, sera de la plaza principal de Minas?

ta mañana ª


----------



## Fernando A

Es Lavalleja, pero no es en la Plaza principal de Minas
Saludos


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

tonce en la plaza de los 33 mas conocida como la placita de los bomberos


----------



## Fernando A

Exactamente Milonguero
Es su turno


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

pah, que dia.
a ver que hay..


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

tambien es de produccion propia


----------



## Fernando A

Pero 
no se lavo las patas ?

Es un gaucho ?


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

que feo lo que dize compañero ! como va´decir ezo e´los gauchos, no e´ansi la cosa !


----------



## Fernando A

Montevideo ?


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

ansi e´guri


----------



## Fernando A

Monumento a Ansina


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

y si.
alguna pista habia !
jaa
hasta mañana, me voy a dormir, me tomo un poco de envidiol como me han dicho y voy al sobre, chauuu


----------



## Fernando A

Si a ver si se le cura un poco...jee jee :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Fernando A

Dejo algo facilito


----------



## Parlanchín

Se trata del Mercado de la Abundancia...


----------



## Fernando A

Correcto Parlancho
Su turno


----------



## Parlanchín

¿De qué lugar se trata?


----------



## Fernando A

Muy lindo lugar, pero ni idea
Sera en Punta del Este


----------



## Parlanchín

Fernando A said:


> Muy lindo lugar, pero ni idea
> Sera en Punta del Este


Si señor, es en Punta, pero ¿podrías precisar en qué parte? :banana:


----------



## Parlanchín

Se trata de la rambla portuaria de Punta del Este, me imagino que alguna vez la recorriste...

Te toca subir Fer... :tongue2:


----------



## Fernando A

Bueno
ya subo


----------



## uruguay360

A la pelota, fruta podrida !! Déjeme ver entonces !


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

bueno...voy a tener que ayudar...


----------



## uruguay360

Fernando A said:


> No me acuerdo el arqu. ,pero creo que es reconocido


 Sii, es del Arq. catalán Antonio Bonet, el mismo de Sauce de Portezuelo, de la Solana del Mar.


----------



## uruguay360

Ayude el que pueda ! La quinta de Batlle ?


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

no no..

ayudo..


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

ueno..ojala lo adivinen en mi ausencia...una pena semejante arquitectura para estar en tal estado de abandono...parece que "existen razones del por qué"


----------



## uruguay360

Pere, Don Cacho !!! no se nos vaya y nos deje con la intriga !!! diga algo ! que razones ????


----------



## Pablito28

Buenas tardes, parece la Av Burges.


----------



## uruguay360

Hola Pablito, dijo Cacho que es para el lado de Camino Carrasco o Camino Maldonado... me imagino la que decís, ahora... bruto pedazo de casa y con ornamentacion interesante y no tenemos ni idea, che Pablito, no ?


----------



## Pablito28

Para nada Don Troesma...


----------



## Fernando A

Jaa jaaa ....Pablito La Avda. burgues es la primera que dije....tiene un aire a la quinta de Comte , pero la quinta de Comte esta en mucho mejor estado y tiene unos muros de primera.
Esta no tiene muros y esta destrozada.

Yo voy a seguir tirando fruta.
Sera por 8 de octubre para el lado de la escuela Sanguinetti ?


----------



## Fernando A

uruguay360 said:


> Ayude el que pueda ! La quinta de Batlle ?


Troesma ...La quinta de Batlle es una pinturita lo bien cuidada que esta y con unas galerias tremendas...Esta parece la quinta de Beethoven...por lo vieja y sorda...jaa jaa:lol::lol::lol:

Es lamentable por que es una construccion muy interesante


----------



## uruguay360

Si... para el lado de la escuela Sanguinetti diria que no... pero.. habria que ver ...


----------



## Fernando A

Se me ocurrio de primera y lo puse...despues me quede pensando que no...
pero por las pistas diria que esta para el la lado de la Union.
Quizas por 8 de octubre y Comercio hacia afuera...no se 
Habra que esperar a Cacho
Cachooooo !!!!
Tomate el buquebus !!!
Que te estamos esperando...jee jee :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Fernando A

Voy a dejar un par de calles para contribuir a descifrar este acertijo, pero no me esperen enseguida si estoy acertado...sigan sin mi.


Larravide y Avellaneda

20 de febrero

Pan de Azucar


Saludos


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

jajaj..buenas a todos..nada de lo que han dicho...vayanse un poco mas lejos por que no es La Union , no es para el lado de camnino carrasco tampoco...encaminensen por donde vienen.
casita abandonada...y qué casa!!!!


----------



## Fernando A

Maronias


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Flor de Maroñas!!! ...algun acercamiento mas...?


----------



## Fernando A

Es algun establecimiento Militar o algo asi ?


No conozco mucho esa zona
Jose Belloni ?
Gral Flores ?


----------



## uruguay360

Parece una de esas casas en la vuelta del Hipódromo... lo peor es que estoy casi seguro que la conozco...


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

no es a la vuelta del hipodromo...tampoco belloni ni general flores

Troesma: quizas la hayas visto...tal vez no te animaste personalmente a verla...:lol:


----------



## Fernando A

Cochabamba ?


----------



## uruguay360

Fernando A said:


> Yo tengo una Troesma.


Bueno, don Fer... le cuento de la casa de Julito Herrera y Reissig.
Vamos por partes, esa casa que usted pone, efectivamente, fué la casa natal del poeta, y a pesar de ser muchos hermanos, solamente él y su hermano Alfredo nacieron allí. LLegó a vivr siete años en la casa. El camino que se ve al frente era el llamado Pasaje de las Camelias.
La hizo construir Manuel Herrera y Obes, el padre del poeta. Se la encargó a Víctor Rabú, afamado arquitecto francés, que tiene obras importantes en su haber, tales como la capilla Jackson y la Iglesia de San Francisco en la Ciudad Vieja. La misma se hallaba en Buschental esquina Lucas Obes. Manuel la vende a Diógenes Urquiza, ex ministro de la Confederacion Argentina, quien se la vende a su concuñado francés Victor Verney, como puede verse en la foto que usted trajo, en la esquina inferior derecha. despues la compro Carlos Behrens y por ese nombre fue conocida hasta que fue enajenada por el municipio en 1930 y se tiró abajo completamente en 1934, el Director e ideologo del asunto fué el Director de Paseos Públicos del Municipio, el Arq. Scasso, el constructor del Estadio Centenario y la Escuela Experimental de Malvin, entre otras cosas. Según Teodoro Reissig, hermano menor de Julio, ésto se hizo porque Scasso tenia el proyecto de construir alli un auditorium que llevaria el nombre del poeta. Como es notorio este auditorium nunca se realizó y funcionó entonces un vivero municipal de reposicion y ahora la Escuela de Jardinería. Esto se enmarcó en un plan de compras de terrenos en la zona que logró incorporar al espacio público las viejas quintas de la zona. Esta politica finalizó hacia 1948. Aún asi, aun se conservan pequeños vestigios de la reja del frente y uno de los dos pilares del porton de entrada, el otro fue tirado en este SXXI por una maquina que no podia pasar para realizar el subsolado del predio que termino acabando con los restos de caminería original de la quinta, que se conservaban intactos.
Toda esta info fué extraída del hermoso, y completísimo libro sobre JHyR, llamado La Mejor de las fieras humanas, de Aldo Mazzuchelli, de una prosa impecable y toneladas de información valiosa, mucha de ella inédita. Si tienen la oportunidad no dejen de leerlo. Es un verdadero placer.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Fernando A said:


> Cochabamba ?


ya estas muy cerca...


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

en Bolivia no vale


----------



## Fernando A

Muchas gracias Troesma..pense que se habia olvidado.
Mas tarde lo leo con mas atencion, porque estoy muy ocupado.

Muchissssimas gracias

Cacho

Hacia Punta de rieles ?


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

paralela a cochabamba...el flor de maronas!!!!



La mando a edificar alrededor de 1880/86 el Sr. Esteban Pollo , alla y entonces un importante coronel de la Republica, posiblemente como segunda casa ya que vivia en la zona del Cordon y siempre matuvo ambas casas Dicen que era edecan de Maximo Santos (1882 -1886), que peleo en la guerra del Paraguay, siendo muy joven. A a fines 1869 regresaron a Montevideo los restos de la "División Oriental". De los 2.000 soldados que la componían sólo volvieron 250, al mando del Gral. Enrique Castro y por lo visto Esteban Pollo "era de la partida". Fue un emigrante probablemente de origen italiano (de la region de Tresero), bien al Norte de Italia, que se embarco en el Puerto de Genova cuando tendria 14/16 años y al poco de arribar se puso al mando de las fuerzas del General Venancio Flores, posteriormente partió como combatiente a la guerra del Paraguay (1864-1870) Por esos dias y bastantes años despues, niños y muy jovenes iban al campo de batalla.

En una fecha incierta comprendida entre 1880/1890 Esteban Pollo edificó esta singular casa quinta. Dicen que era el cuartel de campo de Máximo Santos, tambien que ostentaba el grado 33 de la masonería. La casa esta bastante repleta de símbolos masónicos, aunque parecería difícil que en esa época haya alcanzado ese grado. El águila representa el grado noveno, es ante todo un signo de elevación y por ende de Espiritualidad. Ave solar por excelencia, representa al neófito o recién iniciado que comienza a alcanzar nuevas alturas y perspectivas metafísicas. Posiblemente este haya sido el grado que ostentaba cuando edifico la casa. En una fecha no precisa, pero posterior a 1900 alcanzo el grado de General en el ejercito uruguayo, cuentan que su espada está en el museo del Cerro y tambien que en su velatorio se cubrió la cureña que tenia la bandera uruguaya con la masónica, fallecio a los 80 y pico de años.


----------



## uruguay360

Merece.


----------



## Fernando A

Cacho
Siga con esta que ahora nos tiene intrigados

Yo no tengo tiempo para subir nada


PLeasse


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

su ubicacion exácta es Celiar entre Salcedo y 12 de octubre...supe de la misma leyendo El Libro de "Voces Anónimas"...de los mismos autores que el programa de TV uruguayo.

Parece que hay muchas historias, la casa esta embrujada segun dicen...en internet hay mucho material al respecto...seguramente su abandono viene por ese lado...una pena!


----------



## Fernando A

Muy interesante...


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Escudo de Montevideo en Parque Lezama 
El Parque Lezama alberga, entre otros, al llamado Monumento a la Cordialidad Internacional, regalo de la ciudad de Montevido a Buenos Aires cuando la ciudad cumplió 400 años, es decir, en 1936.


El bello monumento se halla sobre la avenida Martín García. Está construido en bronce y tiene motivos alusivos a la conquista, la flora y la fauna de las tierras del Plata, así como a las constelaciones del cielo austral. Fue realizado por el escultor Antonio Pena y el arquitecto Julio Villamajó. Está formado por una columna de bronce de cuatro metros de diámetro y quince metros de altura, asentada sobre una proa, sobre la cual se encuentra una figura femenina, realizada en bronce: "La Ofrenda". 






bueno...les puse esto por que me parece que siempre es piola compartir y aprender...tanto este escudo en bs as como la casa, nos deja una historia o algo nuevo para aprender....estaría bueno que una vez descubierto las sitios, podamos dejarle algo al resto, un dato, una historia, un aprendizaje...para hacer mas enriquecedor este hilo....no se, pensaba, por lo menos cuando me toque a mi, trataré de hacerlo.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Fernando A said:


> Muy interesante...



esa fué la idea mia, compartir la historia y el conocimiento. 



pd: no siempre soy " El contra" :lol:

pd2 Gracias troesma por contar de la casa de Julito Herrera y Reissig...


----------



## Fernando A

Ya sabia lo del monumento, pero pense que era un acertijo.


Si lo negas es de puro contra...jaa jaaa :lol::lol:


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

^^^^

no no, lo habia dejado al margen (off topic) por que no era mi turno y por que ademas es un sitio en Bs As, algo que no todos pueden conocer...no seria justo para el juego.


----------



## uruguay360

Excelente su idea y aporte Cacho !!
Si señor comparto plenamente el deseo de ampliar la info, cosa que enriquece a todos, lamentablemente sucede que en las ocasiones que tengo algo para aportar ando muy escaso de tiempo y la verdad que me complicaria los tiempos el ponerme a escribir. Lo que son las cosas, este monumento lo postee en mi face , o mas bien algun comentario al respecto, es hermoso. Cabe agregar que ninguno de los dos artistas vió la obra terminada y emplazada. Al comienzo, sobre 1936 se hallaba en Paseo Colón, pero por motivos de ampliación vial se trasladó en 1962 a su ubicación actual en el Parque Lezama. Y le digo más, de lo que conozco de monumentos de Buenos Aires, muy poco, por cierto, éste es de los más lindos y con ventaja, el trabajo de Pena fué sobresaliente.
Y lo del embrujo de la casa... bué... en fin... pal que le crea que no se acerque mucho... Es dura la tarea del escritor de libros, hay que encontrar un embrujo a cada rato... no offense , please...:lol::lol:


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Gracias Troesma!!!

respecto a la idea...logicamente cuando uno puede, como para hacer un poco mas rico el hilo, pero no a modo de "obligatoriedad"...ni mucho menos! quien pueda, mejor!!!
respecto a la casa...cada uno que crea lo que crea, embrujada o no...es una lastima que haya quedado en el abandono...
respecto al monumento: gracias por la info adicional y si...es un gran laburo que se hizo, de excelencia!...existiran monumento como este en otras partes del mundo?


----------



## uruguay360

CACHO DEL MONTE said:


> Gracias Troesma!!!
> quien pueda, mejor!!!
> respecto a la casa...cada uno que crea lo que crea, embrujada o no...es una lastima que haya quedado en el abandono...
> existiran monumento como este en otras partes del mundo?


!. Siii, quedaba claro, el que pueda mejor, yo decia porque muchas veces querria pero no puedo.
2.Mas bien, cada uno cree lo que le parece, sí.. la verdad que una pena el estado.
3. Buena pregunta, es probrable, aunque no creo que de estas dimensiones, para Uruguay, Argentina es muy cercana e importante.


----------



## uruguay360

Bué ... cómo era la cosa?? quien se anima a subir algo ?


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

el compañero Fer...pero andaba muy ocupado...yo opino que se tome el atrevimiento...yo por hoy me despido hasta el día de mañana.

un gran abrazo


----------



## uruguay360

Nos vemos Cacho! yo estoy con un cumple en casa, medio complicado para mi...


----------



## Fernando A

Dejo una facil
El que lo conozca lo reconoce.


----------



## 785111

No voy para ese lado nunca, pero puede ser piedra lisa en atlántida?


----------



## uruguay360

Nunca lo ví, mientras ustedes juegan yo cebo mate...


----------



## Fernando A

Estoy extraniado
Pense que era mas conocido

No es Atlantida


Esperamos el mate Troesma


----------



## Fernando A

Troesma
Muchas gracias por la informacion de la casa de Herrera y Reissig

Ahora me aclaro la duda sobre la casa de la foto..
Si no me equivoco es atras de la estatua de "El gaucho".
Una lastima que este demolida.

Lo que me queda por aclarar ahora es la casa que esta al lado de la 
diligencia.
Ahi siempre hubo un vivero, desde que yo era chico, pero no se que historia tendra.
Me imagino que es de la misma epoca.

Cuando vaya a Uruguay le voy a sacar fotos..
Seria lindo que la usaran para algo mas turistico y le dieran un vuelco a la zona, incluyendo el Hotel del Paso....pero eso es probable que no pase...por lo menos en corto plazo.
Aca encontre una foto del porton de la casa de Herrera y Reissig









Infinitas gracias otra vez Troesma

El acertijo lo conoci hace unos 25 anios atras.
Muy lindo lugar


Saludos


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

es el boliche a la entrada de Piriapolis ?


----------



## Fernando A

Buenassss

No Milonguero...no es en Piriapolis


----------



## Fernando A

Como pista...por si alguien escucho alguna vez.
El techo original era de quincho y se incendio.

Buenoo...animense y apuesten...
Quien da mas? ...quien da mas


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Buenas Buenas!!!!

Es un parador o club muy conocido que hay en San Luis !casi seguro! ademas hay barrancos!...no recuerdo el nombre...una noche fui y se armó bailongo, supongo que pariodicamente se organizaran.


----------



## Fernando A

Si Cacho
Es el Club El timon de San Luis


tu turno


----------



## Fernando A

CACHO DEL MONTE said:


> Buenas Buenas!!!!
> 
> Es un parador o club muy conocido que hay en San Luis !casi seguro! ademas hay barrancos!...no recuerdo el nombre...una noche fui y se armó bailongo, supongo que pariodicamente se organizaran.


Si Cacho ...Cuando yo iba hacian baile todos los sabados
Yo conocia a los de la discoteca, y por eso iba (en los 80)

Una lastima que se haya quemado el quincho
Te esperamos
Saludos


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

si, pero lamentablemente hay dias que la zona esta llena de "malandras"...el asentamiento de pescadores que existe en el balneario ha traido ciertos problemas a este tranquilo lugar de calles con pasto!

ya subo, tengo problemas para subir la foto.

pd "El Timón"!!! gracias por recordarme su nombre!!! tan conocido y no me acordaba...


----------



## Fernando A

No sabia eso.
Mi primo tiene casa en San Luis y una vez lo quisieron robar, pero no pudieron entrar.
Es todo lo ques

Yo me voy
No vuelvo hasta tarde
Chau


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

bueno...calculo que no es dificil...veremos.


----------



## uruguay360

Hola Cacho, como va ? Mire... yo que sé ... el Molino de Hospital Británico ? Acá llueve/llovizna suavemente, allí ?


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Troesma cómo le va! acá si, cada tanto sale el sol y cada tanto se larga una llovizna o chaparrón...

no es el molino del hospital britanico, lamentablemente.


----------



## Tatito

Bueno... como anda la barra bolichera??

Les cuento que ya cuento (valga la redundancia) con mis dos ojos en condiciones para poder jugar en igualdad de condiciones a los acertijos... jejeje.

Lamento la desaparición de este (casi) par de semanitas... aquí me tienen de vuelta 




.


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

Bien vuelto Tatito.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

me alegro por su vuelta en el boliche...cafecito?


----------



## Tatito

Gracias Milonguero y Cacho... 

Cacho... ni idea esa ventanita entre ladrillos... es en Montevideo??



.


----------



## uruguay360

Tatitooo !!!! bien venido, sientese por acá! deje los vasos quietos que ahora arreglamos nosotros !! Totoooo !!!!


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

es en montevideo si...

ya mas no los puedo ayudar...



sin palabras acerca del estado, la conservacion y las mutilaciones que se le hicieron.


Pd Troesma, acá como le dije, la lluvia sigue...y el manya a copado todo el centro de la ciudad, como en los viejos tiempos!!!! una alegria inmensa la mia! son(somos) miles y miles!


----------



## uruguay360

Somos miles y miles !!! y en el Molino del Galgo del Club Union, en el barrio homónimo, ni le digo !!! lugar de ensayo por varios añs de Los Saltimbanquis !!!!


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

jajajaj así es troesma!!! El Molino del Galgo!!!

Eduardo Acevedo Díaz, nacido en 1851 en la misma calle del Molino, nos ha dejado una hermosa pagina evocadora. Dice el notable escritor compatriota : 
_
“Muchos lo recordaran. Era un molino de viento; gran cilindro de material terminado no por un casquete precisamente, sino por un cono aplanado de madera, semejante en su forma y color a las casquillas ásperas y tostadas de criar abejas reinas, estilo de colmenares , y que a su vez tenia por remate, coronamiento y veleta, un galgo de hierro, con sus pies en el vacío y la cola encorvada, todo pintado de negro y los ojos blancos."_

para que tengan idea de los años que tiene...les comparto un fragmento de historia del barrio de La Union...

_Respecto de los molinos, según afirma – sin corroborar su aserto- el arquitecto Julián Másqueles, el primero que se habría construido en el paraje dataría de año 1823. Según un dibujo que lo reproduce, dicho molino era algo diferente de los posteriores, pues tenia aspas sumamente cortas y muy alargada la lanza que servia para mantener a las mismas alejadas del muro. Detrás de dicho diseño, que ocupa casi todo el campo, aparecen las aspas y aun la lanza de otro molino.” Si hemos de colegirlo por la insignia, tan típica en los viejos molinos-afirma Godofredo Kaspar (seudónimo del P. Guillermo Furlong) , en articulo publicado en la Revista de la Sociedad “Amigos de la Arqueología” – debieron estos denominarse “del Globo” o “de la Esfera”, en conformidad con el símbolo que ostenta uno de ellos en la parte superior del techo”. Otros dos fueron los conocidos como molinos “del Galgo” . El mas antiguo fue construido en 1839 por José Prat, catalán, quien lo poseyó hasta mediados del siglo XIX, época en que lo vendió a Lorenzo Cresio y Tomas Magi. De estos paso mas tarde a Vicente Benvenuto, que construyo el segundo de dichos molinos. Uno de ellos subsiste en el predio del Club Atlético Unión (calle Pan de Azúcar y Timoteo Aparicio)_


----------



## Tatito

Impecable la historia Cacho... no la conocía ni así tampoco al susodicho.

Esperamos por el Troésma entonces... 



.


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

Tatito said:


> Impecable la historia Cacho... no la conocía ni así tampoco al susodicho.
> 
> Esperamos por el Troésma entonces...
> 
> 
> 
> .



si si...ahora con el "troesma" siempre y cuando tengamos material, ganas y tiempo...trataremos de hacer el hilo/juego un poco mas "rico" en cuanto a su contenido...al que le interesa bien, y al que no , se enfoca solo en el juego como hasta ahora...logicamente cualquiera se puede sumar y ademas no es ninguna condicion..
. cuando se pueda, merjor!!! (fijate los dias anteriores, como hablamos de una casa "embrujada y abandonada de Flor de Maroñas", un monumento uruguayo en bs as y la casa de "Julito Herrera y Reissig"


----------



## uruguay360

Vamo a dar cátedra vamo a dar , Don Cacho !!! :lol::lol: Muy bueno ese apunte Cacho !! Ya subooo !!!!


----------



## uruguay360




----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

la blanqueada?


pd jajaj noooooooooo Troesma, ud podria ser...yo no puedo dar ni cátedra de "tocada de timbre"


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

si, me lo veo x cercanias de tres cruces, no se porque


----------



## uruguay360

Ninguno de los dos!!! acá damo cátedra todo o no damo nadies !!!


----------



## CACHO DEL MONTE

jajaja!

los dejo por hoy, abrazo los presentes (Troesma y Milonga)...
anda perdido don pablito , estara muy atareado me imagino.

será por paso de la arena?

chauuuuuuuuu


----------



## Santi92

Echeverría casi Ibiray, entre la Escuela Francia y el Colegio Latinoamericano, y a dos o tres cuadras de Veintiuno.​


CACHO DEL MONTE said:


> pd: no siempre soy " El contra"


Yo te banco. Ya saben, pasa algo con el Cacho y se pica todo. (?)





.​


----------



## uruguay360

Santi92 said:


> Yo te banco. Ya saben, pasa algo con el Cacho y se pica todo. (?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .​


:lol::lol:
Es essssaa Santi !!!! Adelante con lo suyo !


----------



## Santi92

Moooy fácil:













.


----------



## uruguay360

Me niego a participar en un acertijo taaan sencillo y que es una afrenta a mis conocísimas capacidades de deducción y vastísimos conocimientos por todos reconocidos !! ejem...ehhhh... zona costera Santi ?


----------



## Santi92

uruguay360 said:


> zona costera Santi ?


Y con esto invalida todo lo que dijo antes. A no ser, por supuesto, que la tenga más clara que la tabla del uno y me haya hecho esta pregunta sólo para alargar el juego, y darle así una oportunidad a tantos de los foristas que supo frustrar por medio de sus conocidísimas capacidades de deducción y vastísimos conocimientos, por mi reconocidos por ejemplo.

Dicho esto, no, no es zona costera estimado.



.​


----------



## Tatito

Pa... eso tiene un aire a Boulevard Artigas entre Millán y Burgues... no se porqué... 


Por cierto... buenas nochesssssssssssssssss



.


----------



## Santi92

Debe ser porque es la plaza que está al lado del Poveda, que une a Bulevar Artigas con Enrique García Pena, a una cuadra de Burgues. :yes:

Todo suyo.






.


----------



## uruguay360

Peeero!!! eso mismo iba a decir yo! :lol::lol: me lo sacó del buche, Don tatito... claro, con los dos ojos usté es imbatible ! A ver que trae, no tenia ni idea, che...


----------



## Tatito

Jejeje... era nomás?? Que nivel... te diré Santi que ayudó mucho la marquesina de la panadería que allí se vé, para que pudiera descifrarlo 

Bueno... vamos con uno a ver que tal...












.


----------



## uruguay360

Preciosa luz Tatito... Centro Cordón ?


----------



## Tatito

Gracias Edu... la luz del mediodía no es la mejor para estas tomas, pero bueno... 

Si... es por mi base operativa si... edificio con tendéncias gastronómicas, si les sirve como pista... 



.


----------



## Fernando A

Hola Tatito


Ya veo que estas con todo



Sera dentro de los limites de Bulevar ?


----------



## Fernando A

mmmmm ....
No habia visto lo anterior
Que tal por la calle Uruguay?


----------



## Fernando A

Santi92 said:


> Echeverría casi Ibiray, entre la Escuela Francia y el Colegio Latinoamericano, y a dos o tres cuadras de Veintiuno.​
> 
> 
> Yo te banco. Ya saben, pasa algo con el Cacho y se pica todo. (?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .​


A la mmmmmm.....

Y ahora que hago ??

Tendra que parecer como accidente.....mmmm
A ver si el Milonguero me ayuda....

.:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Fernando A

Llegue tarde hoy al reparto.
El del Molino y el de Bulevar los sabia...:bash:


----------



## Tatito

Perdón perdón... volví... estoy mirando "12 monos" por primera vez a sugerencia de mi señora, ayer yo la hice ver "el efecto mariposa" y hoy ella se está vengando... jejejeje

Alguien dijo donde está?? 

No es por Uruguay Fernando... pero no está muy lejos...


.


----------



## Fernando A

"12 monos" " y el efecto mariposa" ?

Se mudaron al Zoologico los Tatitos...?
En Mercedes Tatin ?


----------



## Tatito

Mercedes no señor... es perpendicular a las dos que dijiste...



.


----------



## Fernando A

HOOLAAA !!
SSIII....MILONGUERO.
SOY YO...................SSIIIP
COMO ANDA...?

SE ACUERDA DE AQUEL ASUNTITO CON "CACHO"BOCHINCHE ?

Siii...eeeso mismo...

Le voy a pedir que me le pase unos tanguitos ......de esos que usted sabe..vio?

Con el volumen bajito.....vio.........pa' no despertar a los vecinos.

Eeeso...si.........Sin Bochinche :clown:


----------



## Fernando A

Yaguaron ?


----------



## Parlanchín

Me pregunto si podrá ser el Cuartel Centenario de Bomberos...


----------



## Fernando A

Parlancho
Dijo Tatito que es un establecimiento gastronomico


----------



## Fernando A

Tatito
Puede ser Rondeau 1480-82 ?
Quien sabe lo que hay detras de la fachada del Emporio


----------



## Tatito

Fernando A said:


> Tatito
> Puede ser Rondeau 1480-82 ?
> Quien sabe lo que hay detras de la fachada del Emporio


Jajaja... yo sabía que es pista me podía costar caro :bash:

Exactamente señor... es la casa principal del Emporio de los _"sanguches"_ :lol:











Todo suyo don Nando...



.


----------



## MILONGUERO URUGUAYO

'Agradezco a todos y en especial al 'hipódromo de los sandwiches' por las masitas...' 
(Ubaldo Morales, campeón departamental de bochas, al agradecer al Emporio de los Sandwiches el abastecimiento alimenticio del evento en la localidad de San Ramón)


----------



## Tatito

MILONGUERO URUGUAYO said:


> 'Agradezco a todos y en especial al 'hipódromo de los sandwiches' por las masitas...'
> (Ubaldo Morales, campeón departamental de bochas, al agradecer al Emporio de los Sandwiches el abastecimiento alimenticio del evento en la localidad de San Ramón)


^^ :lol::lol::lol::lol:




.


----------



## uruguay360

Juuaaaaa!!!! estan encendidos todos! Fernando, recuerde que los servicios de Don Tattone son muy eficientes tambien, yo tuve un violento altercado con Emilio , llamé a Tattone y fíjese ! usté lo ve a Emilio por algún lado ...? y a un precio realmente accesible, además un artista, hizo que pareciera que lo habia atropellado una diligencia de 8 caballos... un ar-tis-ta !!!
El Hipódromo de los Sandwiches !!!! un maestro Ubaldo !!!


----------

